# Ayuda configurar wpa_supplicant

## Noss

Hola!, a ver si me podeis ayudar....

este es mi /etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

essid_wlan0="dd-wrt"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="1"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

este es mi /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="dd-wrt"

   scan_ssid=1

   #psk="password"

   psk=password

```

tengo instalado net-wireless/wpa_supplicant versions:  0.5.7, el problema es que al arrancar /etc/init.d/wlan0 start... me dice que no se puede fijar una clave wep, y no levanta la wifi.... La clave que tengo en el router es wpa y no wep... y creía que como tengo los ficheros de configuración levantaría bien con wpa...

Decir que si uso wicd levanta la wifi perfectamente con clave wpa y todo, luego problema del kernel no es.... Supongo que será algo en mis ficheros de configuración, pero por más que busco en google no doy con que está mal.. 

Un saludo y gracias

----------

## artic

Hola,

Te dejo mis configuraciones :

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf   <--------------- Comprueba esta ruta 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel   #esto es importante si quieres utilizar wpa_gui como usuario

ap_scan=2

eapol_version=1

network={

   ssid="tu essid"

   scan_ssid=1    # Utiliza esto si tu router no emite ssid o es oculto

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK   

   proto=WPA2

   pairwise=TKIP CCMP

   group=TKIP CCMP

   psk=paswword sin comillas

   priority=5

}

```

Un saludo

----------

## Noss

artic gracias por responder he hecho lo que me has dicho

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

essid_wlan0="dd-wrt"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="1"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext "

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=2

network={

   ssid="dd-wrt"

   scan_ssid=1

   proto=WPA RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

   psk=clave sin comillas en ASCII

   priority=5

}

```

Y al intentar levantar wlan0 me dice que no se encuentra clave WEP para "dd-wrt".... Un saludo y gracias por tu ayuda

EDITADO: Por qué usas eth0 y no wlan0 ?

----------

## artic

Hola ,

Has cambiado la ruta de wpa_config no?? Que tipo de encriptación estas usando?? Tienes el kernel correctamente instalado ..... modulos wep ,wpa ,algoritmos,etc....?????

Haz una prueba ejecuta 

```
wpa_gui
```

Y configuralo graficamente ,haber que pasa.

Un saludo

----------

## Noss

 *artic wrote:*   

> Hola ,
> 
> Has cambiado la ruta de wpa_config no?? Que tipo de encriptación estas usando?? Tienes el kernel correctamente instalado ..... modulos wep ,wpa ,algoritmos,etc....?????
> 
> Haz una prueba ejecuta 
> ...

 

antes lo tenía en /etc/wpa_config.conf y en /etc/wpa_config/etc_wpa_config.conf, lo único que he hecho es borrar el de /etc/wpa_config.conf. pues eestoy usando WPA-PSK. Tengo que tener el kernel bien configurado puesto que con el wicd me arranca la wifi con cifrado wpa sin problemas... luego cuando termine el curro pruebo lo de wpa_gui para configurarlo graficamente... 

Un saludo y gracias.. Es raro que siga diciendome eso de no se ecuentra clave WEP para "dd-wrt"...

----------

## artic

Perdona que se me paso responderte a eth0 wlan0.

Simplemente me lo detectó asi al hacer la instalación, creo que se puede cambiar editando las reglas en udev.Pero sinceramente me parece anecdótico el nombre del dispositivo,aunque con wireless de intel siempre me lo pilla asi , en cambio con las atheros pues me coge wlan0.

Un saludo

----------

## Noss

artic creo que las opciones en el kernel han de estar bien, pues como te digo wicd levanta la wifi con cifrado wpa... pero para comprobarlo, recuerdas qué opciones tengo que mirar? o algún link donde lo explique... Gracias por tu ayuda

un saludo

----------

## artic

 *Noss wrote:*   

> artic creo que las opciones en el kernel han de estar bien, pues como te digo wicd levanta la wifi con cifrado wpa... pero para comprobarlo, recuerdas qué opciones tengo que mirar? o algún link donde lo explique... Gracias por tu ayuda
> 
> un saludo

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Wireless

Un saludo

----------

## Noss

He desinstaldo wireless-tools y ahora al intentar arrancar /etc/init.d/wlan0 me da esta salida

```

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 

```

A ver si alguno se le ocurre algo, o me da una pista

un saludo

```

```

----------

## artic

Hola ,

Que tarjeta wireless estas utilizando ??? que versión del driver ???

Un saludo

----------

## Noss

 *artic wrote:*   

> Hola ,
> 
> Que tarjeta wireless estas utilizando ??? que versión del driver ???
> 
> Un saludo

 

la intel 4965 uso los drivers del kernel el iwl4965 pongo la info del mismo

```

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r3-victor/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwl4965.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

version:        1.1.17kds

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux

srcversion:     E0621DEE6DC75EE46945346

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004230sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00008086d00004229sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        mac80211,firmware_class

vermagic:       2.6.24-gentoo-r3-victor SMP preempt mod_unload 

parm:           antenna:select antenna (1=Main, 2=Aux, default 0 [both]) (int)

parm:           disable:manually disable the radio (default 0 [radio on]) (int)

parm:           hwcrypto:using hardware crypto engine (default 0 [software])

 (int)

parm:           debug:debug output mask (int)

parm:           disable_hw_scan:disable hardware scanning (default 0) (int)

parm:           queues_num:number of hw queues. (int)

parm:           qos_enable:enable all QoS functionality (int)

```

Un saludo

----------

## artic

 :Razz:  Empezaras por ahi hombre , la verdad es que ya lo estaba sospechando por el último error que posteaste.Yo lo comenté en un post donde preguntaban sobre el nuevo driver.

Ese driver no tira con wpa_supplicant ,por lo menos de momento ,eso lei hace 1 mes .Yo también obtenía el mismo error que tu ,me escaneaba las redes y todo eso ,pero era incapaz de conectarse.

Si lo quieres usar con wpa_supplicant te aconsejo el driver antiguo que demomento tira  mejor que el libre que creo que aun no funciona el LED por lo menos en la ipw3945.

Un saludo

----------

## Noss

Hola!

Pero es extraño que con ese mismo driver y usando wicd, si que me conecto a la wifi con WPA.... Seguiré usando wicd y esperemos que saquen una nueva versión en el kernel que solucionen ettos problemillas....

Un saludo

----------

## artic

Hola,

De raro no tiene nada , lo que ocurre es que la mayoría de las veces no leemos los manuales o la página del desarrollador.

Si te fijas http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/ dice los drivers para los que funciona su gestor y el nuevo driver iwl no está soportado ya que es muy reciente y es aún experimental.

Eso no quiere decir que con otros gestores la cosa funcione   :Wink: 

Un saludo

----------

